# Domino ... sleeping now.



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Although I've spent more than one occasion wiping away tears over so many sad stories of loss here, I never really thought I'd be posting here myself. 

About an hour ago my beloved childhood cat, Domino, was put to rest at the age of 16, with my mom and dad by his side. He was my very first cat (I'd begged for a kitty for years), and has been part of our family from the day we found him as a tiny, feisty 8 week-old scrap of black and white fur. A couple days ago my mom noticed that he seemed weak and wasn't eating much (very unusual for Dom!), and yesterday morning when he couldn't crawl to the litterbox on his own, she took him to the vet right away. They kept him overnight, and we anxiously waited to hear this morning to see if it had something to do with his insulin (he had diabetes) and how long it would be before everything was regulated and he could come back home again. But when the vet called, he explained that the numbers weren't good on any of Dom's tests... his liver was abnormal, his kidneys were failing, the weakness was likely neurological... and at that point there was really nothing else they could do for him. 

When my mom IMed me at work to tell me, I was in disbelief... we knew he was getting older, but none of us had no idea this could happen so suddenly. They let my parents bring Dom home for the rest of the day, to be with our other cat (they were best friends) in the house he loved... and my mom spent the day with him out in the sunroom, and on his favorite couch, carrying him from place to place and pouring the juice from his favorite canned food into a dish for him to lick up. Then at 5:00 this evening they brought him back to the vet, to be put to rest.

I still can't believe he's gone... when just a few hours ago he was purring in his favorite spot in the sunroom. It's so hard to imagine the house and my family without him in it, when the last time I was home (I live just a few hours away) he was just as happy and cuddly as ever, rubbing up beside me the minute I opened the door. I'm reminding myself that he is with my grandmother now (she passed away 2 years ago, and loved Dom...spoiling him with his favorite treats and brushing his fur) ... and I know he had a long, happy life, and spent his last day in comfort with my mom by his side. It is just so hard to believe that the kitty I've loved since I was 9 years old... is gone.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I am so sorry about Domino. My sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

i am deeply sorry for your loss. your story brought me to tears. my sympathy goes out to you and your family.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry about your loss... my thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's obvious how much you loved Domino, and he had a long and happy life. His last hours were spent at home being loved and cared for by his family. What a peaceful, loving ending for him.

**Hugs** and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am sorry....RIP Domino


----------



## firelightsj (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you for all your kind words... it means so much to hear from people who understand that it's not just losing a pet, it's losing a part of the family and a piece of my heart. I found a picture of Dom and my dad from a few years back... Dad is standing by the kitchen counter, Dom is standing on a stool right beside him with his paws up on the counter too. Every morning my dad would pour himself a bowl of cereal, then pour a taste of milk into a little bowl for Dom. :lol: 

We miss our kitty...


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your story made me cry.....


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

While it is heartbreaking to lose one we love so dearly, take comfort in knowing that he had a happy and full life thanks to you and your family. 

It was very kind of your parents to make his last day a happy one. 

I am so sorry for your loss. May God bring you comfort.


----------

